# Attaching tubes



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

I need to know basically how to set a slingshot up with trumark heavy bands how far above the split in the Y should the knotches be? Then how do I tie it or attach this, I need this very detailed as I want this to be perfect as it is my first time.
Cheers
TJ


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What kind of sling shot are you using?


----------



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

treefork said:


> What kind of sling shot are you using?


 I'm making it out of what I think is Buckthorn. So it is just a carved Y branch. I don't really know where to put the notches before I attatch it though. Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Notches for attaching bands are not necessary. Wrap with a piece of latex to the top of the fork. Check around forum for pics and a tutorial.


----------



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is what I had in mind, and I can't find anything in the forum talking about this. Is there a better way to attach the bands then this? Thanks


----------



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

I searched all over, if someone could post a link that would be great!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

just check the band and tube tutorials but first i personally would shorten the forks plus make them even those tubes are big enough to hunt bear or knock one out with the wind off that pouch just bustin your b*lls :rofl: seriously shorten and even the forks if you have more leather make gypsy tabs cut a strip of leather as wide as your forks tie them on by wrapping the leather to the forks with strong thin string or dental floss you can check you tube search (slingshot gypsy tabs)there are lots of videos then search tube attachments well thats my :twocents: hope i helped instead of confuse by the way welcome to the forum :wave: also check simpleshot .com they have great products and totorial videos really good prices to


----------

